# Geezer Jokes



## daveomak (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## pops6927 (Sep 22, 2012)

Hilarious!


----------



## pops6927 (Sep 22, 2012)

"Remember 40 years ago on our wedding night, how i couldn't wait for you to get your stockings off?" Harold sighed.

"Oh yes dear, it was soooo exciting!" Mable sad softly, reaching under the blankets....

"Well, now you got time to knit yourself a pair...."  Harold moaned, rolling over!


----------

